# [Bug] Fortschrittsdisplay schließt nicht



## NachtkindFX (28. Februar 2008)

Hab grad die neue Version vom der Blasc Beta installiert, und einfach mal alles "durchgeklickt".

Schicker Spruch übrigends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe dann nochmal meine Charakterdaten manuell Hochgeladen ... aber das Fortschrittsdisplay schließt nicht ...

Lässt sich aber um herschieben, hinter Fenster verstecken usw.

Der Rest... Autoupdate, Ace2 Updates usw. funktioniert tadellos. 

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## Maladin (29. Februar 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> ...
> Habe dann nochmal meine Charakterdaten manuell Hochgeladen ... aber das Fortschrittsdisplay schließt nicht ...
> 
> Lässt sich aber um herschieben, hinter Fenster verstecken usw.
> ...



Habe das selbe Problem, wenn ich den Client starte. Der Fortschrittsdisplay bleibt sichtbar, ist bei mir jedoch nicht verschiebbar. 

/wink Fenvar


----------



## Regnor (2. März 2008)

Forscherliga schrieb:


> Habe das selbe Problem, wenn ich den Client starte. Der Fortschrittsdisplay bleibt sichtbar, ist bei mir jedoch nicht verschiebbar.
> 
> /wink Fenvar



oki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuche das nachzuvollziehen und im nächsten patch zu beheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße
Matze


----------

